# Look what I found today



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Went to look at a job today where the plumber was found to not be licensed. Went to give price on finishing 2 top outs and 1 slab. Slab rough looks like 1 bath is flip flopped by mistake, didn't have blueprint to verify.This is only part of what I saw..:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What the hell is that? Is it glue, primer or just paint?

I like how everything is supported and braced.





Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Might be that blue coating they put on tubs to protect them during construction? http://www.strippablecoating.com/tubs.aspx

Or spray insulation?

What a mess.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I like how everything is supported and braced. Paul


Come on man! That's what the faceplate is for!




:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

must be an investor in that there glue... plenty of it on the pipe...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I think everyone failed to notice the cpvc stubout for the tub spout. The spray stuff might be the termite spray from the slab up to about 3 feet high on all the framing. tremador or someting like that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, you mean the termite spray that causes cpvc to split? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Oh, you mean the termite spray that causes cpvc to split? :laughing:


 
Yeah thats the stuff. :yes:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what the.......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I could name off whos work that looks like, but i wont. Plasticman, I have a pretty good idea as to who did that.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

At least he/she used a Moen posi-temp :thumbup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I could name off whos work that looks like, but i wont. Plasticman, I have a pretty good idea as to who did that.


Tell me then, Rockstar. He was not licensed. The builder has three jobs that the city put a stop work order on because of him. Someone in permitting did not catch it at the time of issuance that the guy was only registered but was working off the builders permit. ( tax dollars at work ) ( lazy ass unqualified employees )

That blue crap is spray on termite stuff. Makes a mess of everything. They don't care where it lands or how big a mess they make with it. Gets on your hands and is difficult to wash off. I don't trust it for bug protection at all. All it is, is borax I'm told.
And yes, the idea behind the pic was to see who would notice the cpvc drop to the tub spout. We have a winner! I will send you a free gift in the mail.:whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I think everyone failed to notice the cpvc stubout for the tub spout.


I did see that but I just figured you guys down there had glue on tub spouts. 





Paul


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

thats what keeps us busy is crap work like that


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like they used all plastic male adapters too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It's cool, they will be calling me to fix it in about 6 months. Job security.:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I just stopped by a buddies whole house rough today. They made him use C.I. stacks in the living areas. I told him I'll be back in 10 years to swap them out!. 

Maybe I should take some pictures and measurements now.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I just stopped by a buddies whole house rough today. They made him use C.I. stacks in the living areas. I told him I'll be back in 10 years to swap them out!.
> 
> Maybe I should take some pictures and measurements now.


 When I did new installs, some of the larger homes (3,000-8,000 sq.ft.) would want c.i. stacks to keep the noise of running water out of thier living spaces. Hey, if they wanna pay fer it, I'll install it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Most people who spend a million bucks on a house don't want to hear the upstairs toilet flush when they're watching their 60" plasma in the living room.








Paul


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*cpvc tub spout*

saw the moen positemp with the cpvc pipe to the tub spout will that work? moen says only copper or iron pipe pex will restrict flow and cause water to run out of the shower head and the tub spout at the same time customer called today with that same complaint valve is piped with cpvc to spout and shower head water comes out both at the same time was thinking maybe a bad valve but after reading a few posts here and seeing this installation im not sure what to think


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Copper is the only thing I have ever used on the valve to spout section. 1/2" cpvc seems too tiny ID and would do what they are experiencing.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hehe, I just realized what you found ... a 4 year old post.

Edit. Brain fart there, this was in response to the title, but you didn't title the post ... ehh, rough day.


----------

